# Color question on seasonal color changes



## Phly (Nov 14, 2012)

My gelding, apx 5 he's grade so no background, goes really grey in the winter but is very black (ish) in the summer. He does retain a lil grey on the muzzle and just a tiny lil star in the summer. But winter he goes more and more grey this year it's gone down his neck. Will he eventually go grey? Or partially? At what age may his color be set? It's pretty noticeable between seasons, so much so that a friend who hasn't seen him in a few months didn't recognize him. He grew some to though. I really don't care what color he decides on, just wandered. Also he changes color, no joke. One day his tail will look dipped in white and the next it looks black with red/sorrel. And his body coats the same way, only thing color wise that's consistant is a black mane. Yeah I know he's grade and blood test etc... Guess I'd be happy with experiences and anyone's thoughts or opinions. Feel free to post the generics of it, though I doubt I'll worry about that. Well as I typed this I remember something the fella who rescued him said, his dam was grey but they didn't know the sire. If that's handy at all
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## paintedpastures (Jun 21, 2011)

Pics would help but sounds like a greying horse from your description. I have 2 greys{1/2 siblings} the older one my gelding is 5 this year he looks dark,but suspect he will look much more like dapple grey this year when he sheds.His little sis is coming 2 she was lighter & more grey than him when she shed her foal coat:shock:
Have pic of my grey gelding in my horses Those pics of him was 4 yrs & the first year he really looked more grey.


----------



## Phly (Nov 14, 2012)

Pics? Well yes I can do that! I'm a very visual person. I know y'all have probly seen some of these before, sorry. New phone, means only pics from since I've had it, unless you want really crappy pics of pics. Even I dislike those. Well here's some of his color, well start today and go back to last fall late summer.
























































picture heavy? Anyhow that's within say last fall, late summer to today. He was coal black the day I got him. And honestly pictures don't do his colors any justice.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## paintedpastures (Jun 21, 2011)

Yes he is most definitely a grey. My boy looked much like that color wise till this past year{in his pics} the first year I felt he really looked like a "grey" so to speek.


----------



## Phly (Nov 14, 2012)

Most people look at me funny when I call him grey, especially since we have a really grey horse too. Think hell really grey out? Guesses are fine, heck we could start a pool, lol.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Chiilaa (Aug 12, 2010)

Oh yeah, he is definitely a grey. He is going to take a long time to get completely white, but he will get lighter and lighter each year. Slowly though, not as fast as "normal" from the looks of it


----------



## Phly (Nov 14, 2012)

Thank ya
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## caljane (Feb 7, 2009)

my Arabian as a 4 year old, and at 19 or 20 - yes, your horse will become white, eventually :


----------



## Phly (Nov 14, 2012)

^ that's pretty cool. Thanks guys.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## smrobs (Jul 30, 2008)

Grays are funny animals. Some of them gray out quickly and are completely white before they are 10, others gray out slowly and still retain their darker coloring even up until later in life. You're guy may still be a gorgeous dapple gray up into his 20s.




Lucky :razz:.


----------



## Phly (Nov 14, 2012)

Thanks smrobs, thing is he changes back each summer. Just lightens ever so slightly. This could be a long road lol. I just gotta remember to print a few pics a year to keep track.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------

